# Simplicity upset



## simplicityupset (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a simplicity mower, with a Kohler 14 cv engine. It will run fine until the gas tank is half empty, then just dies. Let it set for an hour and it starts fine, runs for 10 to 30 minutes, then dies again.
I've had it in two shops. They both replaced the fuel pump, cleaned everything in the fuel system, and want to sell me a new mower. 
can anyone help PLEASE.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried loosening the gas cap when this happens? Kind of sounds like an issue with the gas cap not venting.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

You should also check for spark right after it dies. When coils start to go bad, they'll often act as you describe.


----------



## breanasmith77 (Jul 5, 2012)

is this a new mower?


----------

